# Asking pax for 5 star rating



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

I might start asking passengers to give me 5 stars. While letting them know Im giving them one.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

LOL!  Let us know how it goes after a week or two.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

What's your rating jesse3398


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

jesse3398 said:


> I might start asking passengers to give me 5 stars. While letting them know Im giving them one.


Probably not the best idea


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Just ask for tips.


----------



## Zee786 (Jan 20, 2017)

I asked just one time after an ride which went very good (at least I think), rider was very thankful but as soon as I said , if you enjoyed you rider could you please give me 5 stars and that guy changed his behavior and said, "hmmmm if I feel like". I felt the insulted, stopped asking after that at all. If you ask them, riders think they have a hammar and some of them tbink even 4 stars are good.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Got me from a 4.33 to 4.6x when I was just starting out using this technique. It catches them off guard and it actually works.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

You can do this with black guys only.....most black guys that I pick up, we instantly click, and by the end of the ride I usually show them how to hit 5 star or they hand me their phone and I hit it for them,....everyone else are tight asses, and will give you a 1-3 for asking for a 5* and probably report you to Uber.....black guys know all about a unfair system, and will never play along with it......


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just lie to them. Tell them Uber just notified you of a new policy. Pax rated below 4.6 will be charged an extra fee because drivers don't wanna pick them up. Tell the pax they are at 4.5 and you'll give them 5 stars if they'll 5 star you. Tell them you think the new policy sucks.

Pax never know their own rating. Most don't even know we rate them. You can tell them anything you want and they believe it. They think Uber provides our cars.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

argyowl said:


> Got me from a 4.33 to 4.6x when I was just starting out using this technique. It catches them off guard and it actually works.


If you're at a 4.33 you've got nothing to lose. A 4.9 might look at it a little differently.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm at 4.8 now over a period of 3xx rides. Got a new car and got 16 5* in a row and I don't say anything. I adapt accordingly.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

argyowl said:


> I'm at 4.8 now over a period of 3xx rides. Got a new car and got 16 5* in a row and I don't say anything. I adapt accordingly.


I drive a 2008 PT Cruiser and I'm cruising at a 4.89.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Nah. My car was driven heavily in dirt roads and it is uncleanable. They complained a lot.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Got 34 5 stars in a row now.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jesse3398 said:


> I might start asking passengers to give me 5 stars. While letting them know Im giving them one.


Don't let them know they get a rating. Just ask and tell them you will be fired if you go below 4.6.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

argyowl said:


> Got 34 5 stars in a row now.


It never fails. I always get ONE non-5 star a weekend. Just one, sometimes two. I've been getting more ratings lately, there was a slump there somewhere for a month where I was getting 10 ratings a weekend, now I'm backup to 30+ but there's always that one paxhole that refuses to give a 5 star. I've perfected my Uber trips, I rarely have a pax that shows any kind of displeasure, hell, most of them are X riding in crisp and clean Cadillac CTS yet there's always ONE paxhole each weekend... ONE paxhole that will not give a 5 star.

Some people just want to watch the world burn.. with their 4 star ratings. Or are the ones that'll rate a 4 star because I only drive X during Surges.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I made this sign and put it up after a girl tried to do a round trip drug run and I told her she couldn't wait and she gave me a 1. my rating went down .08 points instantly but then 5 stars only bring it up .01 every 2 or three times you get 5 stars


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Grand said:


> Pax can only improve if they know what they did wrong. Do you also have a card that explains how you rate your pax? If not why not?


The first time I saw your avatar I thought it was American Idol related


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Grand said:


> If I was your pax and knew how you rated I would rated you 1 and lodge a complaint with Uber.
> What city are you in?


Maybe Nome Alaska. I will not confirm or deny my location.


----------

